# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Busco compradores de harina de maca y maca entera.

## jalfredo

*Ofrecemos harina de maca para exportación y para mercado local. Producto en polvo y otras presentaciones como hojuelas, chips, rodajas.*  También ofrecemos harina de quinua y kiwicha y en granos. *Contacto: Wilmer Castañeda
Cel:949286290
E-mail:altanatura_peruexport@hotmail.com
Web:www.altanaturaperuexport.wix.com*Temas similares: PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) Se busca Proveedores de Maca Busco productores de quinua y maca orgánica MACA Y UÑA DE GATO Artículo: Exportaciones de harina de maca crecieron 57.4% entre enero y febrero

----------

alejandro mazzucco

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola jalfredo: 
Tengo una planta de deshidratado que trabaja con maca, así que si gustas pásame la información de tu oferta para ver si estarían interesados en comprarte maca entera. 
También me gustaría que me pases la información de tus productos terminados para agregarte a mi base de datos, y así tenerte en cuenta cuando me aparezcan pedidos de los productos que puedes ofrecer. Lo que necesito son fichas técnicas, fotos de los campos, del proceso y del producto terminado, precios, y forma de pago. 
Saludos

----------


## jalfredo

Hola bruno gracias por tu ayuda en la búsqueda de compradores te estaré enviando la información y algunas fotos a tu correo. 
Saludos

----------


## karwaz

Necesito maca negra entera seca... por favor si tienes en stock por favor escribeme al correo maca@carhuas.com
Gracias y saludos...
Carlos

----------


## jorgeluis

Buenos días Sr. Castañeda, por favor si pudieran enviarnos información de sus productos de maca: hojuelas, chips, rodajas.
Al correo info@showroomperu.com
Gracias. 
Jorge L. Cam

----------


## jose_paredes

Estimado, necesito maca seca entera para exportar, porfavor contacteme a ppluchoparedes@hotmail.com
saludos

----------


## raleperu

Hola estoy en busca  de maca, si tienes aun me gustaría  me contactes al siguiente correo,  raulcg@raleperu.com necesito cantidades 
Saludos 
Raul

----------


## Cesar Ricasca

buenas noches:  
Estoy en la búsqueda de maca entera seca amarilla .
Cantidad: 2 toneladas
Favor de enviar su ficha técnica, cotización y lugar de cosecha de la maca.  
gracias    
contacto: cesarrp.0618@gmail.com
cel: 998336960

----------


## INDOGULF FERTILIZANTE

Somos Productores de Maca ( amarilla, morada, negra) para exportacion
en el mes de Junio vamos a contar con grandes cantidades
comunicarse a: corpmarcoflores@gmail.com
celular 952715981

----------


## ronald4543

Hola vendo maca tercera y cuarta a 5 soles interesados contactar ao correo vidaintegral1@outlook.com

----------


## Yusemi Almanza

*Soy Agente comercial, ofrezco Informes comerciales con base de datos de Importadores y exportadores indiferente del producto que estes manejando, datos desde el 2015 al Agosto 2017. Encontrará ademas  precio FOB  al cual es comprado, países de destino, entre otros. Para mayor información al WHATSAPP 982334318 . CORREO Yusemi.aj@gmail.com .*

----------


## trancedbrain

Buenas tardes.
Necesito comprar 50kg de Maca y saber si es posible su envío hasta Iquitos.
De preferencia a granel y certificada (quiero tener la certeza que es maca 100% pura). 
Responder al correo manager@digitalbitsolutions.com 
manager arroba digitalbitsolutions punto com

----------

